# TestNG als schicker Ersatz für JUnit?



## Thomas Darimont (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

  Arbeitet hier jemand mit TestNG?
http://testng.org/doc/index.html
 Eine kurze Übersicht zu TestNG findet man beispielsweise hier:
http://www.theserverside.com/articles/content/JIApresentations/Beust.pdf

  Gruß Tom


----------

